# Best Website for Civil Engineers



## nisheda (Aug 19, 2015)

Good Afternoon, Please contact me if you would like to set up formal advertising.

Thanks

RG


----------



## Lomarandil (Aug 20, 2015)

We really need to fix the F-T-W swear filter.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ya but to the new-comers, it's sort of comical.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2015)

Keep Calm, and F-T-W!!!


----------



## lathapriya (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## P-E (Mar 24, 2016)

I thought this was the best site for civil engineers.


----------

